# Old Toro 726 is to fast, low gears dont work



## Rilloo (Mar 13, 2018)

What can be the problem when i start to drive this rubber disc goes to the right and full speed ahead... i cant drive in slow speed, even when my lever is in 1 st gear, i tried tightening the nuts but dont work, how do i make the disc stay put!??

Thanks!!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Rilloo

I'm not familiar with the shifter on that one. Up on the handle are there any detentes to hold the shifter in gear ??

.


----------



## Rilloo (Mar 13, 2018)

Yes there is 3 place the gear is in for forward gear, and one for reverse.

Problem is even when i put it to first gear, i can manually slide the disc to the right side that means higher speed. It does this automatically when the engine runs.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* If I had to put any money down on it. I would say you is missing some parts up in there. looks like you might have to pull it all apart and have a good looksee at it all. here is the blow up of all zee parts in there. ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

When in gear, the friction disk should be making sufficient force against the friction plate that you wouldn't be able to move it by hand sideways. You have to find out why. Maybe it's getting hung up so you need to start disconnecting things. Try pushing things with your hands to see if something moves to apply the pressure.


----------



## Rilloo (Mar 13, 2018)

Yes the friction disc cant be moved when engaged with the lever in let say gear nr 1 when the engine is not running. 

When i start the engine and engage the disc it slides directly to the right and go for full speed. Even when the lever is in gear 1.

Dont know what parts could be missing? &#55357;&#56847;


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

The disk should be hard linked to the shifter via the arm that is visible in your photo - IE the shifter should alter the position of the disk, and if the shifter cannot move, the disk should not. Thus, follow the linkage between the disk and it's sliding mechanism and the shifter on the handlebars - there should me zero to minimal slop . . .


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Is the wear on the rubber friction disk equal across or is one side of the rubber substantially more worn than the other side.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Do you know the model number so we can look at a parts drawing for how the shifter connects to the bellcrank we see?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Check and see if the gear was switched oot to a smaller 1.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* I used to be able to draw stuff with this computer. But the MORON'S from DELL some how manage to screw that 1 up. who knows if they will ever get it fixed for me. but anyhoo is looks like that silver shifter rod has been bent.*


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Look at his picture. Isn't the rod broken where it is connected to the left side of the disc?


----------



## gellfex (Oct 2, 2018)

Rilloo, did you ever resolve this? I think I have the same problem on my 524.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Isn't it broken here?


----------



## gellfex (Oct 2, 2018)

Well, I've solved my puzzle. The flat control arm that moves the wheel was bent where it enters the chassis, along the blue line in the photo, preventing it from moving far enough to get in "low". Interestingly, the clevis on the pushrod was adjusted so high speed was "Low" on the controls. I'm at least the 3rd owner, who know who did that?


----------

